# 4 Cylinder Syncro Passat 32B in Europe???



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

To my friends in Europe. I need help finding a 4 cylinder Passat Syncro 32B. 1988 year or similar. I need information about the transmission. I have a very special project and I believe this 4 cylinder Syncro transmission will help me. Also Audi may have a 4 cylinder Quattro from the same year. 

Thank you 

Gary 

[email protected]


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Anybody???


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

We had 4cyl syncro's, what information doe you need?

They are pretty rare... The gearbox code is 'UH' but you don't find these everyday, and they are often expensive.

1: 3,600
2: 2,125	
3: 1,458	
4: 1,071	
5: 0,778
final: 4,556


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I have a Passat Syncro 32B 5 Cylinder. I'm looking for a 1.8 Syncro gearbox so I can install a 4 Cylinder TDI.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

What's wrong with a 5 cylinder TDI? 


Finding a UH gearbox is one thing, have you checked the gear ratio's? Then calculate your rpm's when driving 60mph...

I did it for you... It's 3250 rpm... That's not the best thing for a TDI.


Just pick up an Audi A4 or A6 TDI quattro, that should do the job!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

gfunk00 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have a Passat Syncro 32B 5 Cylinder. I'm looking for a 1.8 Syncro gearbox so I can install a 4 Cylinder TDI.


O1E Audi trans and then custom motor mounts. That's the plan I have to make my QSW a TDI


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

That is a good plan. I'm stuck on keeping the center locker though. I have lifted mine 2" and I use it off road now and then. I've been in places where both lockers become necessary although it was intentional. My plan now is 10V turbo. I have a 200 Turbo Quattro in the driveway for a donor already.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah ideally I would prefer a locker trans over a torsen but this in the path of least resistance for me. It's easier for me to source the trans and motor and then have custom mounts made as opposed to tracking down a 5cyl diesel or that euro trans. Although I eventually plan to lift it and do a little offroad, TDI is more important to me than the locker trans. 

Ironically enough with my car, I bough it as a shell and dropped an MC1 from a 5000 turbo in it. I never got aroun to finishing the wiring and plumbing and have decided on Tdi. I'm trading the motor for the welding /fabrication work needed to make the custom motor mounts for the Tdi.


----------

